# Holly at home



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

First day at home Could be first day luck but so far no accidents. She went to bed at 10.30, cried in her crate then i never heard her all night. I woke at 6am surprised that I couldn't hear her so convinced myself she must have died in the night but when i came down she was sat in her crate waiting.

No mess in the crate, went outside twice! I shouldn't complain but why she cant wee and poo in one trip is beyond me:laugh:

I am rubbish at taking pics but here some are


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh she is truly lovely - particularly her tail! Is she English or American? Beautiful colouring. xx


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

Holly adores my 5 year old son. they are firm friends already


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Lovely, nice ear as well!


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

I have no idea if she is american or english spaniel i just know mummy was a cockapoo and daddy was a toy poodle. She is so lovely keep waiting for hell to be let loose


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Aw she's fab. we get our pup, George, in 6 weeks so will be watching your posts to see how Holly is getting on.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

she is gorgeous!I thought she looked really big until i saw the pic of her being picked up by your son,she looks tiny in that pic!


----------



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

She's gorgeous, I can't wait to get our pup - why suddenly is time dragging when usually it flies by?!!!


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

She is lovely


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

She looks great.


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Ooh, Holly is absolutely adorable - love the way she's bonded with your son already.

Keep us updated on how it's all going  Can't believe you had such a quiet first night too - well done Holly! Best wishes, Karen.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

She should be quite small and curly then - like Izzy! Can't wait to meet her!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely pics... good move then, does your hubby know of your early arrival yet ???? x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah lovely Holly, so pleased you finally have her now..enjoy lots of cuddles.


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Lovely pics... good move then, does your hubby know of your early arrival yet ???? x


He does and he's still not very pleased about my decision, i now live in the dog house but at least Holly is in it too so it could be worse

well we have all had a lovely day. Still no indoor accidents and no it's not because I'm making her sit outside:laugh: She now has to sleep on or next to my lap during the day or the second my back is turned the boys are trying to wake her up. She has been in her bag and out with me on my electric mobility scooter so the kids could burn some energy off at the park. i knew not to put her down or let her touch any other dogs so i had to cuddle her the whole time. She's eating all her food and anything else she can find. i did think my house was clean till i got a puppy 

We are all very happy and you would think to see her with me following me everywhere that we had been together for ages. As soon as she feels unsure you heads straight to hide behind me!! Our neighbour has a dog which Holly saw in the distance - she barked at him then ran behind me to hide - typical of this house everyone making the mess and looking to me to sort it out

My husband is sure that last night was a one off and that I am in for it tonight but hey ho you have to take it as it comes i guess


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Sounds like she has really settled in and bonded well. Hope you have another good night .


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

more poorly taken pics.......


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

She looks beautiful, love her coat and colouring. Sounds like she is settling in well.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww how did i miss this thread. 


so does hubby know she is home ?


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Holly looks lovely, glad she has settled in so well.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

She is very pretty. Hubby will get over it and fall in love when he meets her. Was the plan that he would be home when you collected her?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

haha only just read what you said about hubby. 

just exsplain you are trying to get her settled for his arivle, in the hope that she sleeps at night rather than crying.

also i wasnt in the house for the first full week of Echo coming to us and she has chosen me, she hates to be away from my side.


----------

